# Life expectancy



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Anyone got a good ballpark figure for the life expectancy of a Chinese once its become adult?

Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (May 23, 2007)

a month or two


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> a month or two


A month or two?! All my mantids lived to be at least 9 months, most a year!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> > a month or two
> 
> 
> A month or two?! All my mantids lived to be at least 9 months, most a year!


Go back and read the original question. How long do chinese live once they're adults? Chinese are probably not going to live a year.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

So, so, sorry. I am definitly not reading these posts very carefully. Apologies around.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Its ok just read it better next time.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

Adult female should be able to live for 4-5 months after adult, and male will have shorter life expectancy in general due to occasional casualty during mating.


----------

